# Pubs with a fire



## Thimble Queen (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello I want to spend Saturday in the pub. It should have a fire and be easy travelling from Brixton. I know the sun of camberwell has a fire but would like other suggestions please 

Thanks for your suggestions
MDK


----------



## kittyP (Jan 17, 2013)

The Commercial Herne Hill. It has several


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 17, 2013)

kittyP is that one of the ones with lots of children


----------



## Rushy (Jan 17, 2013)

Duke of Edinburgh on Ferndale


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 17, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Duke of Edinburgh on Ferndale



I always forget about the duke. It's actually quite nice esp in the summer when they do cider fest, bbqs and jumble sales


----------



## Rushy (Jan 17, 2013)

Somehow hardly ever go there anymore; but always like it when I do!


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 17, 2013)

I think the place I went with EastEnder had a fire, ask him  We went for a meal there last year.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> kittyP is that one of the ones with lots of children


 
I could be wrong but I don't think they let kids in The Commercial.  Personally I would go to The Duke


----------



## teenslain (Jan 17, 2013)

Hermit's Cave...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 17, 2013)

nipsla said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think they let kids in The Commercial.  Personally I would go to The Duke



what's the food like at the duke?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> what's the food like at the duke?


 
Good and massive!  I've had the Cottage Pie before and a Sunday Roast and both were really good. I'd advise getting there early if you want to settle in by the fire for the afternoon as a lot of people tend to have the same idea and it can get a bit busy.


----------



## T & P (Jan 17, 2013)

The pub with the kids you're thinking of is The Florence, round the corner from The Commercial. I don't remember ever seeing a kid at the latter.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 17, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Good and massive!  I've had the Cottage Pie before and a Sunday Roast and both were really good. I'd advise getting there early if you want to settle in by the fire for the afternoon as a lot of people tend to have the same idea and it can get a bit busy.



Thanks for heads up... I think dulwich hamlets and the birthday thing are both gonna get canceled due to the weather so an early start at the pub shouldn't be a problem


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 17, 2013)

you get the occasional kid in the commercial (been in there with trashfoal a coule of years ago, infact) but it's not all about kids in the way the florence and the regent are.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 17, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> kittyP is that one of the ones with lots of children


 
No the children one is The Florence.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 17, 2013)

Hand in Hand


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 17, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Hand in Hand



Does it get busy on a Sat daytime?

Also does anyone know if Elm Park Tavern has a fire?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 17, 2013)

Depends on football fixtures. They show live games at 3pm, the big games are on Sunday though I think so should be quiet. The table by the fire will more likely be free either way.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 17, 2013)

Kanda cheers for info... is the food any cop?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 17, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Kanda cheers for info... is the food any cop?


 
Yeah, it's ok. Think she's got beef stew and dumplings on but that may be roast alternative on Sunday.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 18, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> kittyP is that one of the ones with lots of children


It does let kids in unfortunately. Have had to leave earlier than I'd have liked before due to some vacant numpties letting their little darlings run all over the place.
Saying that it's not been generally that bad, just now and then like.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Depends on football fixtures. They show live games at 3pm, the big games are on Sunday though I think so should be quiet. The table by the fire will more likely be free either way.


 
Unless I nab it first


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 18, 2013)

In case anyone looks for this thread in August here's pub on Dartmoor where the fire never goes out...
http://www.warrenhouseinn.co.uk/the_fire.html
"This is the famous fire that has been burning since 1845, when the smouldering embers were transferred from the original old building across the road. We now use hardwood logs obtained locally, instead of the peat vags which were used in 1845"


----------



## colacubes (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> In case anyone looks for this thread in August here's pub on Dartmoor where the fire never goes out...
> http://www.warrenhouseinn.co.uk/the_fire.html
> "This is the famous fire that has been burning since 1845, when the smouldering embers were transferred from the original old building across the road. We now use hardwood logs obtained locally, instead of the peat vags which were used in 1845"


 
Which is all well and good, but given this thread is in the Brixton forum it's probably going to be a bit out of the way


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> In case anyone looks for this thread in August here's pub on Dartmoor where the fire never goes out...
> http://www.warrenhouseinn.co.uk/the_fire.html
> "This is the famous fire that has been burning since 1845, when the smouldering embers were transferred from the original old building across the road. We now use hardwood logs obtained locally, instead of the peat vags which were used in 1845"


 
Even in the middle of a heatwave?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Unless I nab it first



Sad


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Even in the middle of a heatwave?


 
whoops - sorry I didn't notice I'd ventured into the Brixton Forum (can't blame snow blindness as it's only  raining in Exeter)

That pub is not far from the Brixton which is just east of Plymouth.  Yes Minnie the silly buggers keep the fire going right through August.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> In case anyone looks for this thread in August here's pub on Dartmoor where the fire never goes out...
> http://www.warrenhouseinn.co.uk/the_fire.html
> "This is the famous fire that has been burning since 1845, when the smouldering embers were transferred from the original old building across the road. We now use hardwood logs obtained locally, instead of the peat vags which were used in 1845"


There was one of those on the Yorkshire Moors but the pub got shut and the fireplace was taken out.........


----------



## dylanredefined (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Even in the middle of a heatwave?


     Its Dartmoor  by the time you thought about putting it out its raining again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

dylanredefined said:


> Its Dartmoor by the time you thought about putting it out its raining again


 
It rains all the time in the tropics in the rainy season, but it's still warm


----------



## dylanredefined (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It rains all the time in the tropics in the rainy season, but it's still warm


       Dartmoor is never ever going to be mistaken for the tropics! I 've been lost in the fog  ,then sun burned , then drenched to the skin
by freezing rain all in the space of 12 hours or so. If I had a open fire there I would make sure it never went out too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

this is a Brixton thread for Brixton pubs *mad*


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 18, 2013)

I popped in the Commercial earlier and sat by the fire.....but it was a fake fire, powered by gas


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I popped in the Commercial earlier and sat by the fire.....but it was a fake fire, powered by gas



off the list then


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 18, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> off the list then


it was nice though. They have three fires in the Commercial. Could you do a 'pubs with fires' pub crawl? If we brought our own logs we could blag the table by the fire everytime


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 18, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> I think the place I went with EastEnder had a fire, ask him  We went for a meal there last year.


That was the Trinity Arms. Nice pub, but MDK is probably looking for somewhere a bit more down market, assuming she's taking Mr MDK with her.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> That was the Trinity Arms. Nice pub, but MDK is probably looking for somewhere a bit more down market, assuming she's taking Mr MDK with her.



You assume correctly. Shame The Winchester doesn't have a fire, eh.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 18, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> You assume correctly. Shame The Winchester doesn't have a fire, eh.


 
No one would bat an eye lid if you just started one in the middle of the floor tbf


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Hello I want to spend Saturday in the pub. It should have a fire and be easy travelling from Brixton. I know the sun of camberwell has a fire but would like other suggestions please
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions
> MDK


 
Planning a hot date?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Planning a hot date?



LOL


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 18, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> You assume correctly. Shame The Winchester doesn't have a fire, eh.


If you find a venue of sufficiently depraved debauchery to accommodate yourself & the unspeakable one, let me know, I might consider a tentative foray into the outside world.


----------



## hendo (Jan 19, 2013)

nipsla said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think they let kids in The Commercial. Personally I would go to The Duke


Commercial full of toddlers this afternoon, everything cool.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2013)

The Kings Arms in Waterloo, unless they have had a revamp.
Used to be a lovely weekend pup, very quiet. I bet it's shit now.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 20, 2013)

Fox on the hill has a fire and its well cheap! Round of four drinks for less than a tenner. Think I might go more often


----------



## artyfarty (Jan 21, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Fox on the hill has a fire and its well cheap! Round of four drinks for less than a tenner. Think I might go more often


Where's that then? Presume Brixton Hill?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Denmark Hill


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2013)

Not bad for a 'Spoon, we had an urban meet there last summer.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 21, 2013)

There's so few sketchies there can hardly tell it's a spoons. I think it's cos its a little out the way. Used to go there a bit more often when we lived.in Camberwell...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2013)

We were the sketchy ones at the summer urban meet.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 21, 2013)

Erm I have a fear that this might have been the case with us on Saturday.... Photos *eek*


----------

